# Landzie & Swardman



## Landzie (Apr 9, 2021)

Hello,

As many of you are aware, Landzie has partnered with Swardman to bring premium reel mowers to the US & Canada. Please see the press release below regarding this partnership. If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to reach out to us.

https://landzie.com/swardman/registration-before-october-2021/

Landzie Industries is thrilled to announce an exciting step forward in our relationship with Swardman. From this point forward, we will now be the exclusive representative and distributor of any and all Swardman products within the United States. We are looking forward to cultivating rapport with current and future customers, growing with the Swardman team, and working with an incredible range of world class reel mowers.

With this in mind, we want to stress to all current Swardman owners that despite the origin of your original purchase, Landzie will be handling all warranty claims and maintenance issues moving forward. Within the next few weeks, we will be equipped with the comprehensive line of parts and accessories for all Swardman products, rendering us capable to fix all reel mowers within the Swardman line. In addition, we will have a reel sharpening service in place that will be available to all customers.

Landzie has been working in conjunction with Reel Rollers in order to assure this transition be as seamless as possible, and we are sincerely appreciative for all of the assistance Lee has provided thus far. However, we do appreciate your patience and understanding as this will still be a transition and learning curve on our end nonetheless. Rest assured, despite this transition, we strive to provide the highest caliber customer service at Landzie, as our customers and their satisfaction always come first. We guarantee that you will be in good hands and that we will continue to maintain the excellent customer service that we currently strive to provide.

We are honored for this incredible opportunity and are looking forward to continuing to serve our valued customers, old and new. Once again, we are immensely thankful for Lee's continued support and efforts throughout the duration of this process. Should you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reach out.

In addition, for any pre-existing Swardman owners, even if you did not purchase your mower through Landzie, we would love to further assist you! Use the link below to register for further communication, support, and updates related to your Edwin or Electra Reel Mower.

https://landzie.com/swardman/registration-before-october-2021/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF @Landzie!


----------



## Landzie (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

Shoutout to Landzie - they helped me with my recent warranty claim for my Swardman that I bought from Reel Rollers over a year ago. Great experience, and very helpful!


----------



## Hiresdk (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm considering Allett and Swardman. Why should I buy a swardman?


----------



## Millennial Mower (Mar 23, 2020)

Welcome! Landzie make sure you join the "Swardman Fans" Facebook group also!


----------



## NHlawn00 (7 mo ago)

Are there any new models coming out for 2023?


----------



## eschulist (5 mo ago)

NHlawn00 said:


> Are there any new models coming out for 2023?


They are doing things. I don't know if we'll see version updates to the current models but they are opening a US location this fall and showed off a prototype of a 95 model. https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid0Vz5t7uqbb5vPNNP7Qw1ASDXxme9pSNAxJwT8nzBuszPVxTXbcdZLrzJyTMhihayNl&id=1209562385778392


----------



## NHlawn00 (7 mo ago)

eschulist said:


> NHlawn00 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any new models coming out for 2023?
> ...


Wow 🤩 95cm model would be HUGE (no pun intended). I'm going to have tons of yard to mow next year.. I started manual reel mowing my front to 1 inch and that lower mowing is addicting.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I really hope Landzie comes up with another option for reel sharpening service. I am not thrilled with the current option.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

What happened to the Swardman US store? I thought it was supposed to launch on 9.1?


----------



## eschulist (5 mo ago)

atticus said:


> What happened to the Swardman US store? I thought it was supposed to launch on 9.1?


Their main page says the US _Online_ store is going live in Sept. No actual hard date in Sept. The press release for their physical location also just mentions they are building the store in Johnson City, TN. No date is mentioned as to when that opens. It could even be the spring. *shrug*

https://www.swardman.com/en/swardman-enters-the-us-market/


----------



## OKC Lush (May 20, 2020)

I hope the Swardman US store launches soon because we Swardman owners desperately need a dealer/distributer that keeps ALL parts in stock.
Also, that 95cm prototype looks great -- I hope it makes it to production.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

eschulist said:


> NHlawn00 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any new models coming out for 2023?
> ...


95 cm is 37.4 inches. :shock:

Here's a photo for those without Facebook...


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

eschulist said:


> atticus said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to the Swardman US store? I thought it was supposed to launch on 9.1?
> ...


Sorry, I thought about it more and realized I was referring to an email with swardman, not public information.


----------



## NHlawn00 (7 mo ago)




----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

NHlawn00 said:


>


I got that same email this morning haha!


----------



## NHlawn00 (7 mo ago)

atticus said:


> NHlawn00 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Haha!

I asked about the 95cm and was told it won't be out in the near future… bummer


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

NHlawn00 said:


> Haha!
> 
> I asked about the 95cm and was told it won't be out in the near future… bummer


Given their track record, I'm positive it will be well outside of my price range when it does finally show up. Happy to finally snag a groomer for 20% off though.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

atticus said:


> Happy to finally snag a groomer for 20% off though.


Same here, but having to go to my branch to send payment to them (first-time wire transfer) is a bit of a PITA. Shouldn't be that hard for them to set up a Shopify or something, right? Maybe they jumped the gun on opening their store - being able to easily/simply take payments seems like kind of a first step...


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

littlehuman said:


> atticus said:
> 
> 
> > Happy to finally snag a groomer for 20% off though.
> ...


Where is the link for payment? I went through all 4 steps, had a confirmation of purchase and was told I'll be notified when it ship.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

LawnDetail said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > atticus said:
> ...


Sorry never mind. I reread your post.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

littlehuman said:


> atticus said:
> 
> 
> > Happy to finally snag a groomer for 20% off though.
> ...


Agreed. Simple online commerce solutions are absolutely everywhere these days. Major misstep IMO. Guess it didn't stop me though haha.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

95cm is like 37 inches. A mower that size would really only be useful for applications like sports fields. They mentioned this machine to me several years ago, so it has been in the works for a while.

Agree on the payment method. It is not difficult to get set up to accept credit card payments.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Just some FYI - I reached out to Swardman and asked if they have any other (normal) method of accepting payment at this time, or if they would be willing to honor the discount until a point when they're set up to recieve them.

Response:



> "Thank you very much for your email and your order. The possible payment terms are at the moment only through bank-wire transfer. We are working on the other payment methods but it will take the little time when it gets through so please be so kind and try to pay through bank-wire transfer at this time.. The prices below [discounted prices] are set up with the promo code discount it is not possible to postpone or to retain the prices. Please be so kind and try to pay through the bank-wire transfer..
> 
> Thank you very muich for your patience and your feedback."


Definitely appears they jumped the gun with opening the online US store. I'm not entirely surprised at the response, as I'm guessing the discount exists solely because they're not set up to recieve payments and they're trying to entice some folks to use wire transfer in exchange for the promo. Unfortunate, as I was going to pick up a groomer and brush cartridge, but I'm canceling my order. I'm trying my hardest to enjoy my Swardman for the Swiss army knife that it's supposed to be, but they've been having a rough time in the states up until now and I believe it's negatively affecting their bottom line.


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

littlehuman said:


> Just some FYI - I reached out to Swardman and asked if they have any other (normal) method of accepting payment at this time, or if they would be willing to honor the discount until a point when they're set up to recieve them.
> 
> Response:
> 
> ...


do you chalk it up to growing pains?


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

thelawnlife said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > Just some FYI - I reached out to Swardman and asked if they have any other (normal) method of accepting payment at this time, or if they would be willing to honor the discount until a point when they're set up to recieve them.
> ...


I would, but Swardman isn't a new company and really more than that, I feel opening up an online store before you're ready to accept normal payment methods is lacking a bit of foresight. As others have noted, it shouldn't take much time at all to set your store up to accept credit card payments like any other. I view this as a launch failure on their part.

If they were able to honor the price until they're ready to accept normal payment methods like every other online retailer, I would think differently. But basically I view it as, "We'll run a discounted price which we'll spin as a "welcome to the US" promo while we knowingly can't accept many folks' payment methods, and we'll remove that promo once we can."


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Setting up a merchant id for online CC transactions is quick and easy. My guess as to why it is taking them awhile is setting up new LLCs/C corps to process payments through, create intercompany sales to reduce US taxable income. Usually all that is ironed out well before you launch


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

Whelp here's hoping they get things worked out for all the Swardman owners present and future.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Update - I requested to cancel my order and received the following:



> Thank you for your feedback. I discussed your case with our US branch right now and received the information that we are working on the bank service - the possibility to pay with the Credit Card called Clover. I also received the positive info that it would not take too long to process..My question here is now if you want to keep it open or still cancel?


I responded that I'm happy to wait for Clover if they'll hold the discounted price for me. Seems they're trying.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

littlehuman said:


> Update - I requested to cancel my order and received the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is Clover ?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

LawnDetail said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > Update - I requested to cancel my order and received the following:
> ...


It's a Credit card Processer.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Austinite said:


> It's a Credit card Processer.


One that applies a 3.5% surcharge :?

They've sent me a link to pay, but includes the surcharge. I'm used to smaller businesses charging these, I suppose, but don't believe I've ever paid one for an online order of merchandise.

Bit of a headache, this one.

edit: link won't accept payment, anyhow *shrug*


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

The sales US sales manager is located in Czechia. Found this out the hard way. I wanted to place an order but was having issues and instead of going back and forth with emails I decided to call. Went to the Swardman USA website seen the addresses for the 2 US sites and seen photo of the sales manager and her phone number. I did not pay attention to the number and just dialed thinking it's a Tennessee number. Silvie answered, a name that has popped up in many emails people have shared. I got my cell bill and noticed a $30 charge for an international call. It clicked and I looked at the number again and realized what I had done. Maybe that's why this payment thing is such an issue.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

LawnDetail said:


> The sales US sales manager is located in Czechia. Found this out the hard way. I wanted to place an order but was having issues and instead of going back and forth with emails I decided to call. Went to the Swardman USA website seen the addresses for the 2 US sites and seen photo of the sales manager and her phone number. I did not pay attention to the number and just dialed thinking it's a Tennessee number. Silvie answered, a name that has popped up in many emails people have shared. I got my cell bill and noticed a $30 charge for an international call. It clicked and I looked at the number again and realized what I had done. Maybe that's why this payment thing is such an issue.


Makes sense. I've been communicating with Silvie as well.

Just seems Clover isn't working for them, either. I just completed a Clover charge for a separate company, using the same card that I'm attempting to use for Swardman's order and it went through fine.


----------

